# Is there a way to.......



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

Flash a file to change the splash screen (red m logo)??

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

There you go!


----------



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

KatsumeBlisk said:


> There you go!


You sir........ROCK

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

